# Ghost Boa x ? ? ?



## GazEmm

Asked a question in this section a while back about exactly WHAT a ghost boa consisted of. Got the answer it is basically a mix of anery and hypo, both visual in the same snake.

Am seriously considering getting myself one of these and in all honestly would be more than happy with him/her being single all its life.

However, out of curiosity what would be a good snake to breed a ghost boa to for some nice results??

Any suggestions...?

Ta,
Gary.


----------



## sami

another ghost boa.

Super ghosts are very nice, very clean snakes.

And yes Ghost is hypo/salmon and anery.

Mason


----------



## GazEmm

Just searched for some piccys of super ghosts and your right...very nice indeed!!

Are there any other options?

Obvously there are snakes that will give anery and also hypo...but any others??


----------



## sami

I suppose you could try and work a pattern in there, genetic stripe or something, but it's already a double-recessive morph. Generally ghost is something people aim towards, not worry about what to breed their ghost with.

Put it this way:

Breed your ghost to another, you'll get anery, hypo and poss super ghosts boas along with normals, what more could you want from one clutch! 

Mason


----------



## GazEmm

Haha very true.

Thanks for the replies :2thumb:


----------



## sami

noooo problemo.

Personally..if it was me... I'd look to work in some kind of pattern mutation. 

Mason


----------



## GazEmm

I thought i was gettin to grips with this genetics but clearly not!!

So, how would you go about that then? Would it be a case of getting a genetic stripe, breeding it to a ghost and crossing your fingers??

...or does it involve going further down the line and breeding the offspring from a ghost x stripe??

My head hurts asking these questions, nevermind trying to work out the answer :lol2:


----------



## Andy

If you had the money I would go with a sunglow, that would produce a nice mixed litter.


----------



## rock-steady

so if you breed a ghost you will get hypo, anery, normals and ghosts will they be het for ghost? just i thought if you breed two ghost's together you only get supers or pos supers same as hypos. Thanks just i am hopefully getting one soon and am now completly stumped :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto

As anerythristic is recessive, breeding a ghost to a ghost should get you:

25% Anerythristic
50% Ghost
25% "super" Ghost 

However, it's possible you won't be able to distinguish the "super" ghosts from the ghosts - Salmon appears to act more like a dominant gene than a codominant one, and it may be that a double-dose "super" ghost will look very similar to a single-dose Ghost.


----------



## rock-steady

Ssthisto said:


> As anerythristic is recessive, breeding a ghost to a ghost should get you:
> 
> 25% Anerythristic
> 50% Ghost
> 25% "super" Ghost
> 
> However, it's possible you won't be able to distinguish the "super" ghosts from the ghosts - Salmon appears to act more like a dominant gene than a codominant one, and it may be that a double-dose "super" ghost will look very similar to a single-dose Ghost.


Thanks all cleard up :lol2:


----------



## bothrops

Andy said:


> If you had the money I would go with a sunglow, that would produce a nice mixed litter.


ghost to sunglow

in other words

hypo anery to hypo albino

would produce a litter of normal, hypo and super hypos all 100% dbl het anery and albino, so as a litter it wouldn't be any more 'mixed' (phenotypically speaking) than a standard hypo to hypo breeding (but would obviously by worth a pretty penny!

For the best 'mix' you would need a sunglow het anery (sunglow het moonglow) and a ghost het albino (ghost het moonglow)

That should give you a potential of

normals
hypos
superhypos
albinos
anerys
sunglows (hypo albino)
ghosts (hypo anery)
super sunglows
super ghosts
snows (albino anery)
moonglows (hypo snow)
super snows (not even sure if these have even been produced!)
super moonglows (ditto)

(too late in the week to be calculating percentages! please forgive me!)
now that WOULD be a litter :flrt::flrt:!


Of course getting hold of ghost het albinos and sunglow het anerys would be your first problem!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## [email protected]

I have Ghosts het albino, Sunglows het anery, and a super ghost het albino male. They are all orangasm line, produced by myself. I can provide pics for interested parties...


----------



## GazEmm

Pics please....

Just had a PM off you offering ghosts het for albino, sunglow het for albino, anery het for snow etc etc...never heard of any of these and didnt think they were possible. Please explain....


----------



## paulh

You can't tell the players without a program! :lol2:

Genes come in pairs. By convention, in the pairs below, the more dominant gene is on the left and the more recessive gene is on the right.

salmon//normal = a pair of genes containing a salmon mutant gene and the salmon mutant's normal counterpart. Snakes with a pair of genes like this are commonly called salmon or hypo.

salmon//salmon = two salmon mutant genes = super salmon. Snakes with a pair of genes like this often look like a salmon boa.

normal//albino = an albino mutant gene and its normal counterpart = het albino. If a boa has a gene pair like this and all other gene pairs are normal, then the snake looks normal.

albino//albino = two albino mutant genes. If a boa has a gene pair like this and all other gene pairs are normal, then the snake is an albino.

normal//anerythristic = an anerythristic mutant gene and its normal counterpart = het anerythristic = het anery. If a boa has a gene pair like this and all other gene pairs are normal, then the snake looks normal.

anerythristic//anerythristic = two anerythristic mutant genes. If a boa has a gene pair like this and all other gene pairs are normal, then the snake is an anerythristic (anery).

The normal version of the albino mutant gene is not the same as the normal version of the anerythristic mutant gene. Neither normal gene is the same as the normal version of the salmon mutant gene.

Snow, sunglow, moonglow, and others are combinations of the effects of two or more gene pairs.

snow = albino//albino anerythristic//anerythistic.

albino het snow = albino//albino normal//anerythistic.

anery het snow = normal//albino anerythistic//anerythistic.

sunglow = salmon//normal albino//albino.

double het sunglow = salmon//normal normal//albino. This may be what is meant by sunglow het albino, too.

ghost = salmon//normal anerythristic//anerythistic.

moonglow = salmon//normal albino//albino anerythristic//anerythistic.

sunglow het moonglow = salmon//normal albino//albino normal//anerythistic.


----------



## Craig08

oh my god.....


----------



## penfold

*ghost*

wat if you just put a ghost to normal would they be het ghost or not?


----------



## paulh

Technically, there is no such thing as a het ghost because there is no gene named ghost. What people mean by "het ghost" requires these genes: salmon//normal normal//anerythristic.

Ghost (salmon//normal anerythristic//anerythistic) x normal (normal//normal normal//normal) -->
1/2 salmon//normal normal//anerythristic (looks like a salmon boa) Het ghost or double het ghost.
1/2 normal//normal normal//anerythristic (looks normal). Het anerythristic.

Clear as mud?


----------



## penfold

*ghost*



paulh said:


> Technically, there is no such thing as a het ghost because there is no gene named ghost. What people mean by "het ghost" requires these genes: salmon//normal normal//anerythristic.
> 
> Ghost (salmon//normal anerythristic//anerythistic) x normal (normal//normal normal//normal) -->
> 1/2 salmon//normal normal//anerythristic (looks like a salmon boa) Het ghost or double het ghost.
> 1/2 normal//normal normal//anerythristic (looks normal). Het anerythristic.
> 
> Clear as mud?


so ghost to normal wouldnt carry the ghost gene


----------



## Ssthisto

penfold said:


> so ghost to normal wouldnt carry the ghost gene


What Paul was trying to say is that there IS no "ghost" gene.

Ghost the morph is made up of two separate genes (Salmon/Hypo and Anerythristic). 

And if you breed a Ghost to a normal, you get het anerythristics, some of which are expected to be visual salmons (these are your "het ghost") and if any are NOT visual salmons, they are ONLY het Anerythristic.


----------



## penfold

*ghost*

cool cheers much clearer:2thumb:


----------

